# Swollen Ear



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a doe that is due next weekend. A couple days ago I noticed one ear was flopped over (as opposed to sticking out to the side like usual). Upon further inspection there were two ticks towards the tip of the ear, which I removed. 
They hadnt been there long because they were still small. 


Her ear seems like it is swollen with fluid at the base. 
She has been acting a little "slower" and a little more uninterested lately, but I figured it was due to a Georgia summer and being ready to pop any day. 


As of this morning it is still swollen and flopped..
Any ideas?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

I also forgot to mention... 
I reintroduced a doe back into the herd and the pregnant doe and her went at it for almost 30 minutes.
Shyanne, pregnant, moved herself up in pecking order and Im honestly wondering if she didnt challenge the queen and get her ear pinched ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give her some B complex and Probios. Were the ticks embedded into her ear?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure, if the ticks would make her ear swell like that.

Might be injury, or slivers ect, check for any holes, scratches ect. Could be infection.
Or she may of gotten stung by a wasp, bee or bitten by a spider. If you cannot find any big punctures.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

She might have a mild allergic reaction to the tick spit. (not sure if it is really spit or not, but it sounds kind of cool). Pregnancy can make animals more sensitive to things because of all the hormones and body changes going on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give her some benedryl for the ear swelling and perhaps cold compresses...b complex would be good for her stress and appitite...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you for all the replies. 

She's back to her normal waddley self. The selling has gone down, but some remains. She's esting, drinking, running, climbing...
Who knows. 
She's a hardy stout girl, she should pull through just fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Now I have another nanny with the same thing!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like the does are biting each others' ears! Or an insect is causing a reaction!
My does bite the lowest doe on the ear when they want her hay! (The queen is now in her own pen!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check around for wasps as well


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

We are having a terrible time with bugs. Its been so wet here. 
I've thought of noting them some fly spray because the are always stomping and shaking. I've never seen it so bad. 

Do y'all think it'll help?


----------

